# Top speedcuber main cubes



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 13, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what are the main 3x3 cubes of some of the top cubers. This is not to find out what is the best cube (I don't think that shows what is a good cube, and that a good cube is whatever works for you), but just wondering what they use currently.

Correct Me if I am wrong...
*Feliks Zemdegs:* Aolong V1
*Collin Burns:* I believe I heard Mini Weilong
*Mats Valk:
Alexander Lau:
Sebastian Weyer:
Lucas Etter:
Kevin Hays:*

I just threw a few in there that I was curious about.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 13, 2015)

Feliks recently switched to the Gans 357.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Faz switched over to Gans 357. https://www.facebook.com/fzemdegs/posts/761432727279279

And this isn't a very good thread. Everyone's best speed cube is different.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 13, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are the main 3x3 cubes of some of the top cubers. This is not to find out what is the best cube (I don't think that shows what is a good cube, and that a good cube is whatever works for you), but just wondering what they use currently.
> 
> Correct Me if I am wrong...
> *Feliks Zemdegs:* Aolong V1
> ...


Feliks Zemdegs : Gans 3
Collin Burns: Aolong
Mats Valk : Aolong
Alex Lau: guhong v2
Sebastian Weyer : ???
Lucas Etter FangCun with dayan hardware
Kevin Hays ????


----------



## ottozing (Feb 13, 2015)

Collin might be switching to that new Yuxin 3x3 but I'm not sure. Lucas Etter also might be switching to the Aolong v2 (Last time I talked to him he said he was really starting to like it).


----------



## Tommy326 (Feb 13, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Feliks recently switched to the Gans 357.



He used to use a Weilong though


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 13, 2015)

Tommy326 said:


> He used to use a Weilong though



yeah, i think the world record was made by a weilong v1 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Ingo (Feb 13, 2015)

Cornelius Dieckmann uses a Gan 357 too.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 13, 2015)

Cornelius Dieckmann OHs with an Aolong though, I believe...

EDIT-----


JasonDL13 said:


> And this isn't a very good thread. Everyone's best speed cube is different.





ViolaBouquet said:


> This is not to find out what is the best cube (I don't think that shows what is a good cube, and that a good cube is whatever works for you), but just wondering what they use currently.



I think that this answers your concern.


----------



## stoic (Feb 13, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Faz switched over to Gans 357. https://www.facebook.com/fzemdegs/posts/761432727279279


Woah. Ao5 with a counting 5.05


----------



## Myachii (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex used a DaYan cube (not sure, either Guhong or Zhanchi) to get his 5.96 single in 2013.
Dunno if that's still his main though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> yeah, i think the world record was made by a weilong v1 if i remember correctly.



Weilongs OP lol.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Alex used a DaYan cube (not sure, either Guhong or Zhanchi) to get his 5.96 single in 2013.
> Dunno if that's still his main though.



5.96 was a guhonh v1, now he uses a v2.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 5.96 was a guhonh v1, now he uses a v2.



Is he one of the only remaining world class cubers who uses a DaYan cube? Especially a Guhong..


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Is he one of the only remaining world class cubers who uses a DaYan cube? Especially a Guhong..


Lucas Etter.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Lucas Etter.



Fangcun is not Dayan. Even though it is a cheaper zhanchi...


----------



## Berd (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex Lau's guhong is crazy; so 'watery'.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you for those who are actually answering. I was getting worried as I woke up this morning and scrolled down the page of jokes. Like I said in the first post, it's just out of curious it's. I don't think their cubes mean they are the "best" cubes.

On that note, does anyone know some of the others on the list?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Thank you for those who are actually answering. I was getting worried as I woke up this morning and scrolled down the page of jokes. Like I said in the first post, it's just out of curious it's. I don't think their cubes mean they are the "best" cubes.
> 
> On that note, does anyone know some of the others on the list?



Sebastian hasnt made a video in forever so i have no idea what he uses, and kevin I dont know either. Sorry.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 15, 2015)

Jessica Fridirich: Rubik's Brand (I think)


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 16, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Feliks recently switched to the Gans 357.


Does anyone know if he uses the original core or the newer more rigid core (with the bracing to stop it flexing)?


----------

